# 4 of 6



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Went 4 of 6 on Cobia yesterday out of Jacksonville. It was really cool to see those big Manta's with cobes all over them. It is really hard to believe how big those things can get. Cobes were all small and missed the biggest one we saw. Used Aileen Eyes, and thought those were great jigs.


----------

